# No performance sound



## Regina (Jun 22, 2021)

Took my 2006 Pontiac gto to get the clutch fixed. They gave the car back to me with all the performance sounds gone. The car is quiet. All the rumble and throaty exhaust sound is gone. What did they do to my car????
How do I get it fixed? I don't want a new exhaust. Everything is original on the car.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Maybe they stole your e xhaust. What did you have?Borla? Flowmaster? Magnaflow?


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

Did they adjust the idle speed? That makes a difference in the sound.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Regina said:


> Took my 2006 Pontiac gto to get the clutch fixed. They gave the car back to me with all the performance sounds gone. The car is quiet. All the rumble and throaty exhaust sound is gone. What did they do to my car????
> How do I get it fixed? I don't want a new exhaust. Everything is original on the car.


Unless as mentioned, they stole your exhaust components, odds are they fixed an exhaust leak. Being that they did a clutch, probably at the manifolds.


----------



## Toone (8 mo ago)

Mine'sa66 said:


> Unless as mentioned, they stole your exhaust components, odds are they fixed an exhaust leak. Being that they did a clutch, probably at the manifolds.


True talk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

